# Paracord bridles



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how difficult it is to learn to braid paracord? I'm talking like the cool-looking braid that's used on bracelets, like this:









See, Aires has a ridiculously large head (draft-size halters and bridles for us) and I want a cool-looking bridle for trails. Since all the bridles in his size are either ridiculously expensive or ridiculously boring, I thought it'd be cool to make one myself. I love the look of paracord bracelets and his head is so beefy that it would look good on him.

So, if anyone knows how to braid like that, how hard was it to learn and how did you learn?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Found out that the name of the braid is a cobra weave. So, yeah...question still stands the same. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

It's an extremely easy braid. Can't explain ATM, but will when I get a chance, if no one else has yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Yes, it's pretty easy.
I found out how to do it by watching "TyingItAllTogether"'s youtube channel. 
I was thinking the celtic bar would look cool as a halter, though I never got enough paracord to do it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the cord absorbs water, sweat and salt. Not a good material for horse tack.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would imagine that the braid itself probably isn't terribly difficult (most of them aren't once you get the instructions clear in your head). I've always found though that it takes a fair bit of practice before the braid looks smooth.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> the cord absorbs water, sweat and salt. Not a good material for horse tack.


Interesting. I would have thought it was relatively similar to regular nylon tack. The nylon barrel racer reins I've got picked out for trail riding are made out of basically the same stuff as paracord.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder about the mountain climbing line, don't think it is the same as paracord.
Joe?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Paracord is very easy to braid. I think it would easily get dirty, but im sure its also very easy to clean. I would be curious to see if anyone makes halters or bridles out of that stuff.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have, alright to use a couple times for decorations, but it gets dirty and salty then stiff and fades with actual use. Yacht cord is a bit better and wont absorb water.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Is yacht cord thin enough to braid, Joe? I'm not averse to using something other than paracord to braid with, I just like the look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a little short piece of yacht cord that West Marine tied around a piece of line I got there. It is round and firm and looks like tiny double braid, a lot different than paracord which is kind of flat with a loose covering. I imagine it would be a lot different to work with, too. Probably would look great though, I've saved that little piece I have, used it for whipping a loop in the end of line, and it was still nice and good when I took it off a few years later. I still have it.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm no help with how to do the braid but couldnt you use poly rope? It seems to not to be as stiff and I don't think it really asborbs any sweat or anything (at least my poly leadrope doesn't when I use it as reins).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I bet yacht cord would be relatively inexpensive, as well. I'm going to need A LOT of it (last time I measured, Aires was 51" from bit-to-bit and he's grown since then). Lol

Doing some looking on Googles and came across this site. Wonder if the 1/8" lacing cord would work to braid with. http://www.yknotropetack.com/aboutrope.htm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

51 inches - Wowzer ! 

Elwood is only 57 inches tall.

I use a little S hackamore so need especially short headstalls, even though his head is large relative to his size.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is only a noseband, but is this what you're talking about?









I didn't personally make that one, but I know how to do that braid. It's extremely easy. Have you ever made a hemp necklace? Or know anyone who knows how to? They're made the same way. It looks more complicated that it is.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We use a Little S on trails. I bought a bridle from a fellow boarder at my barn to try with our Little S because I don't like using it with our (draft) English bridle (the cavesson gets in the way). It was horse-size and they were selling it because it was too big for their "large-headed" TB gelding. On the very largest setting, it barely worked with our Little S. It was 47" from end to end (bit to bit). I sold it to my best friend for her QH mare and it fits her like a glove on the smallest setting.

For reference, I'm 5'7" and was wearing boots with a 1" heel.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> This is only a noseband, but is this what you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, like that...but the whole bridle made like that noseband. My brother used to make hemp necklaces and he showed me how, but that's been almost twenty years ago and it wasn't a skill I maintained. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to make 550 cord dog collars and halters for friends. the braids are super easy, they do get dirty quicky but theyre easy to clean. they don't shrink but they do fade over time.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I JUST bought a ton of paracord to start making these. I really like the look and you can custom color any way you want! figured I'd get some YouYube videos to show me how. Though I will say Paracord isn't SUPER cheap - for the cobra weave I think I read that it'll take 10 inches to make 1 inch of weave. So. Keep that in mind when you're looking.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Shoebox said:


> I JUST bought a ton of paracord to start making these. I really like the look and you can custom color any way you want! figured I'd get some YouYube videos to show me how. Though I will say Paracord isn't SUPER cheap - for the cobra weave I think I read that it'll take 10 inches to make 1 inch of weave. So. Keep that in mind when you're looking.


You can get 100ft of paracord for under $20 shipped off Amazon. Which, at 10" of cord for every 1" of weave, that still give me 600" of finished product. Just for sake of easy numbers, say I need a 60" bridle with a 17" browband and a 38" throat latch...that would only end up costing me about $4 to make (plus hardware, of course). That's compared to a minimum $30 (usually more like $40+) plus shipping for a cheap, basic nylon draft-size bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

In case you're interested, I have a yacht braid rope halter for Kenzie. LOVE LOVE LOVE the material. I haven't had it long so I can't comment on it's durability, but it is flexible without being nearly as flimsy as the parachord that I used to make another halter, and it feels great when I'm using it. Super easy to clean, dries fast, and supposively great for young horses. 

please excuse the nasty cut on her shoulder, its healed now. This is my best picture of the halter though xD









Also, if you aren't able to/don't have time to make a trail bridle for Aires, check on Sunset Halters. That's who made Kenzie's halter and they make phenominal side pulls, halter bridles, hackamoors, headstalls, etc. They'll custom make the size for you if you ask, no extra charge.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You can get 100ft of paracord for under $20 shipped off Amazon. Which, at 10" of cord for every 1" of weave, that still give me 600" of finished product. Just for sake of easy numbers, say I need a 60" bridle with a 17" browband and a 38" throat latch...that would only end up costing me about $4 to make (plus hardware, of course). That's compared to a minimum $30 (usually more like $40+) plus shipping for a cheap, basic nylon draft-size bridle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


.... That checks out. What kind of math was I doing? NEVER MIND, please move along, ignore me :lol:


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I ordered one for my girl from "Knot Just Rope". I did see videos on how to make them and I thought of giving it a try at some point. She, I believe there is only one person making these and she is a home based business, did a wonderful job and I loved how it turned out.

http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/3543463/knot-just-rope-catalog-2-1-meg?da=y There website doesn't seem to be working but they are on Facebook. 

This was the Paracord site that I found and it seems to be pretty cheap to order your own. 550 Paracord


----------

